# Newbie and his workshop build



## PaddyR70 (19 Feb 2021)

Hi all
Just joined today. I’m coming close to finishing my prefab garage workshop conversion. I’ve been very obsessed with detail and getting it right for making epoxy river items. So dust and climate control have been essential. Hope you guys approve 











































Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Feb 2021)

Think you need a bigger DX system!

Looking good! 

Cheers James


----------



## DBT85 (19 Feb 2021)

Nice. I assume your extractor is usually only using one 100m port at a time? 

I did set up my shop to use lexa for my lights but realised it did add anything other than me shouting at her so I didn't bother


----------



## MARK.B. (19 Feb 2021)

Quite a transformation indeed, can you get to the extraction pipework in case of blockage (some sort of rodding eye perhaps). One thing you can do if you expect large amounts of shavings the + shaped piece tacked on the intake ( if yours has similar ) does tend to block easily with longer fluffier shaving's


----------



## PaddyR70 (21 Feb 2021)

DBT85 said:


> Nice. I assume your extractor is usually only using one 100m port at a time?
> 
> I did set up my shop to use lexa for my lights but realised it did add anything other than me shouting at her so I didn't bother


Yes generally will be using just one. Alexa is part time of my security routine with the Ring cameras plus I loves me gadgets


----------



## DBT85 (21 Feb 2021)

Which of the lagunas is that? If you can get away with using both 100mm ports do so.


----------



## PaddyR70 (1 Mar 2021)

C Flux 1. Fab machine.


----------

